# Volunteering abroad



## Lopester (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm curious about taking my EMS skills abroad and volunteering for humanitarian organizations.  Any advice or recommendations out there?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 14, 2016)

There are threads on this but a new one might garner some new information, however the past info has held true for many years.

Before we can give you some advice...what are these EMS skills you speak of? What is your level of training and what is your educational background.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 14, 2016)

I did search for and read some of your other posts...honest assessment says you need way more experience in a stable environment to allow you time to acquire the basics and readjust to being a paramedic (again?) if I read what you wrote correctly. Your current status is not the most ideal candidate for areas where resources, oversight and support are lacking.


----------



## Lopester (Jun 15, 2016)

True I do not have much experience and I'm just now re entering the field so.. "My skills" is a poor choice of words. Meant more like I would like to acquire the skills necessary for humanitarian work abroad.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 15, 2016)

You would actually most likely acquire malaria or dengue fever


----------

